# Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2013)

*Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*

					Der taiwanische Hardware-Hersteller Cooler Master hat mit der Seidon 120XL und 240M zwei neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlungen präsentiert. Beide Modelle werden über zwei Lüfter verfügen, welche mit 600 bis zu 2.400 U/min arbeiten werden. Bislang sind noch keine Details zu Preis und Verfügbarkeit bekannt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*


----------



## XXTREME (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*

Jetzt ist Corsair endlich von diesen behinderten unflexibelnen Plastikschläuchen weg, schwups greift CM diesen FAIL erneut auf....kaum zu fassen .


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*

Von CoolerMaster kommen nur noch Fails.


----------



## derP4computer (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*



> die Seidon 120XL 150 x 120 38 Millimeter


Da fehlt ein *x* ..... 120 x 38 Millimeter ....


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Januar 2013)

Hab die News noch nichtmal angeschaut, ist eh immer der selbe OEM Schrott.


----------



## mrdick (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120XL und 240M: Neue AIO-Wasserkühlungen*

Die Seidon ist hinsichtlich Montage und Lautheit auf jeden Fall besser als Corsair. Leider ist die Pumpe der Eisberg und deren Montage nicht so gut gelungen wie bei den Seidon Produkten


----------

